# Heart Rate and Fat Burning Zone



## the_pit_bull (Aug 18, 2008)

I am currently cutting and have been doing alot of cardio work, mainly a 10 min warm up on rower (2000 meters, full resistance) then 30 mins cross trainer, level 4, speed about 9 km/h and trying to stick to my 'fat burning zone' which i believe is heart rate 131.

How variable is this fat burning zone as i usually find my heart rate fluctuating between say 125 and 140. And it never really settles at 131.

If my heart rate is at cardio zone, ie higher, then will i not lose fat?

Cheers

Gaz


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

keep it between 130 and 140, good fro fat burning, theres some equation cant remember where it is though on how to calculate this value, il see if i can find it for you


----------



## the_pit_bull (Aug 18, 2008)

Ok, thank you to both for the replies.

One more question ive got...

My diet so far today has been as follows...

7am - protein shake

7.10am - 40 mins cardio at fat burning zone

9am - chicken breast

11am - chicken breast

1pm - 6 boiled eggs, beetroot, lettuce and sweetcorn salad.

3pm - tin tuna

5pm - will be weight training

7pm - eve meal, prob chicken and veg or similar.

Looking back at that, i havent eaten alot all day. Is there a down side to eating so little when cutting? Or is this fine?

Cheers

Gaz


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Gaz how old are you mate?


----------



## the_pit_bull (Aug 18, 2008)

Im 19 Olliie. Why do you ask mate?

6 foot, 100kg, 34 inch waist, 23% body fat.

Just incase thats what was gonna be asked next 

Cheers


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

iv found doing morning cardio on empty stomach works wonders.. then the protein shake..


----------



## the_pit_bull (Aug 18, 2008)

Im willing to try anything to shed the body fat. I will try this from now on mate.

Cheers


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Asking your age is gonna tell me what BPM you should be going at on the treadmill at 65% of your maximum heart rate.


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

if you are worried about staying in a zone where fat is being used for energy

i would keep it under 130 say 120/130 would be good


----------



## jassdhali (Jul 2, 2008)

I always find cardio at my 'fat burning' zone is well boring... :sleeping:


----------



## MWG (Apr 7, 2008)

itraininthedark said:


> keep it between 130 and 140, good fro fat burning, theres some equation cant remember where it is though on how to calculate this value, il see if i can find it for you


Its your age taken from 200 e.g if your 21 you would use the number 179 and then get 60-80% of that and you have your

fat burning zone (i think:tongue


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Where are your Carbs and fats? I cant see many at all on the diet you posted....how many cals is that?

125-140 is fine for fat burning, your gonna find it hard to stick at 131 exactly lol

Agree with the movement of protein, just have 10g of glutamine Pre morning cardio.


----------



## the_pit_bull (Aug 18, 2008)

thanks for the replies. I will start incorporating some good fats.

Not sure what udos is but i will do some research now.

Thanks all.

I will let you know how im getting on. Done 40 mins again on X-Trainer this morning kept HR between 125 and 135 pretty much so was pleased with that.

I havent lost any weight (put 3 kg on) but thats because im doing weights 3 times a week i think, i have deffinitely lost body fat, can feel me work trousers getting slacker and my tummy getting firmer and less wobbly 

Gaz


----------



## the_pit_bull (Aug 18, 2008)

i have read elsewhere on the forum about olive oil too (as others have mentioned)

what are the benefits of olive oil? and could i have a tablespoon straight from the bottle in the morning when i have my multi-vit and glucosamine?

Cheers


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

MWG said:


> Its your age taken from 200 e.g if your 21 you would use the number 179 and then get 60-80% of that and you have your
> 
> fat burning zone (i think:tongue


what if your 200


----------



## tompei (Aug 8, 2008)

Im 21, ~100kgs... the cross trainer at the gym says my optimum heart rate for fat burning is 129bpm.

Also, im seconding udos oil but I wouldnt recommending having a 30ml on its own... I tried that when I was in a rush and it made be feel uber sick.


----------



## MWG (Apr 7, 2008)

itraininthedark said:


> what if your 200


Then you would be dead or have no heart.......but if you had no heart you would be dead and the reason you would be dead is because you had no heart. h34r:


----------

